

The Science of Scientific Writing - pathdependent
http://www-stat.wharton.upenn.edu/~buja/sci.html

======
pathdependent
I came across this essay by way of a citation in a paper I was reading. I
posted it here because I think it's yet another way of explaining why
_readable code_ matters.

